# sale of rhodium ore at 1%



## Maxgodoy (Feb 23, 2022)

Hello good day
I'm new in this forum
We have 1000 tons collected from this material and we can produce 1000 tons per month.
The analysis was made to two samples in talcum format of mine mineral with a Thermo brand spectrometer
We have only been dedicated to copper item and this is new to us.

I have the following doubts
1) We can extract the rhodium from this mineral?
2) What approximate percentage is lost in the process?

I hope you can help me, I'm attentive, greetings


----------



## nickvc (Feb 23, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.
First thing you need to do is have a proper assay done to prove you really do have Rh there , take a proper sample for this .
Zrf readings can be false or misleading by a very way especially on mineral samples.


----------



## Maxgodoy (Feb 23, 2022)

nickvc said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> First thing you need to do is have a proper assay done to prove you really do have Rh there , take a proper sample for this .
> Zrf readings can be false or misleading by a very way especially on mineral samples.


What type of analysis methodology do you recommend for that concentration?


----------



## nickvc (Feb 23, 2022)

Speak to whoever you decide to do your assay and ask them what quantity they require, in guessing 100 grams but I could be wrong .


----------



## Maxgodoy (Feb 23, 2022)

Hello good day
We have a spot of 1,000 tons for immediate delivery and we can produce another 1,000 per month. 
the mine is located in chile, in south america
We are looking for a long term relationship
We did analysis with a spectrometer on a powder sample
we are listening to offers
regards


----------



## nickvc (Feb 23, 2022)

As I stated in your other thread you will get little interest without proper assays to prove the claim of Rh to be present and in the amounts you state.


----------



## orvi (Feb 23, 2022)

Mineral sample or grinded ore material is difficult to assay on your own to give you workable and reliable results. Most concerning is high iron content. I think if this is some milled/grinded ore, iron is in form of some iron compound - but judging from the colour, it probably isn´t oxide or oxohydroxide as hematite or limonite (no sign of rusty or balck/reddish colour). 
I can just assume the most abundant other sources - for example pyrite. Altough analysis did not shown any very dangerous metals such cadmium or mercury, I will be still careful. Error margin is still quite high, lowest on Rh is 0,48%... that is a lot. There could be more elements hiding inside and particulary this instrument won´t tell you if something else is in there.

In this point, i cannot recommend roasting and acid testing - because I am not sure that potentially dangerous elements such as cadmium, arsenic or mercury aren´t present.

If you can rule out presence of arsenic, mercury and cadmium, workable "assay" procedure will be to roast the powder and then smelt it with suitable collector metal and flux. Cupell the bead of collector metal or directly dissolve it in acid and test the solution for presence of rhodium.

PS: from my experience, some XRF machines often confuse ferrous metals with first row noble Pt metals, mainly with Pd and Rh. From trace ammounts to few %. I measured some stainless steel many times and often some Rh and Pd shown up on reading. These elements surely weren´t present in the alloy.
If you can switch between some calibrated modes, you can clearly see that composition start to vary and strange elements could show up. XRF is very quick and straightforward, but often of poor performance on powdered complex matrix materials without precise callibration on that type of matrix.
Worst from my experience is the combination of high fraction of light elements (oxides, hydroxides, such as alumina, silica and other stuff) with heavier elements consisting of more than 4-5 metals. 
Absorption bands of Xray beam then start to overlay, making the machine hard time with identification - producing misleading results. As the mixture is powdery and there is lots of space between the grains, filled with air, diffraction on the surface is altered, which could create more problems.


----------



## cGrem (Apr 7, 2022)

In the Thermo Niton XL2 XRF device, you can't use precious metal mode to analysis powder. You should use mining Cu/Zn mode. This types of devices are not accurate to measure the powders from mining or catalyst.


----------



## Gabo5xman (Jun 13, 2022)

Maxgodoy said:


> Hello good day
> We have a spot of 1,000 tons for immediate delivery and we can produce another 1,000 per month.
> the mine is located in chile, in south america
> We are looking for a long term relationship
> ...


LETTER OF INTENTION
Date: JUNE 10, 2022
DEAR: Seller /Mandate LOI NO: 105NNP
Address:
REF:
We COMPANY LIMITED, hereby state and represent that it 
is our intention to purchase on Rhodium/Iridium Ore, and we hereby confirm that we are ready, 
willing and able to purchase the following commodity such as Rhodium/Iridium Ore per the 
specification and in the quantity and for a price as specified in the terms and conditions stated 
below.
Product Rhodium/Iridium Ore
Purity 5% ++
Trail Order 5-10 Kg by DHL or Other shipping Company- Airway 
Quantity 1,000 MTx12 Month 
Packing 25 KG PP BAGS
Payment T/T at Loading 
Target Price: $600/MT
Term CIF
Port of destination Leam Chabang Port, Thailand
PRESENTING DOCUMENT 
1 ❖ Bill of Lading – 1 original and 3 copies
2 ❖ Commercial Invoice – 1 original and 3 copies
3 ❖ Packing List – 1 original and 3 copies
4 ❖ Certificate of Quality/Quantity issue by SGS

Represented By
Managing Director


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 13, 2022)

With out any other pgms present, I doubt it.


----------



## orvi (Jun 14, 2022)

Rhodium is one of the most precious (if not the most precious) metals on earth. You are saying you have stuff with 1,87 % Rh in 1000 ton quantity ?? that would be 18,7 tons of Rh. That will roughly represent the whole annual world supply of Rh  

I just add, that on Precious Metals mode, if you do not have any precious metals in the material you shoot, machine would tent to find some inside  take some regular rock when you will be on your spot, and try to zapp it on Precious Metals mode. You will be amazed how much osmium and iridium is in our world  (joke)

The purest form of Rh is to the top of my knowledge gold-rhodium native alloy, which is extremely rare. Otherwise, PGMs are mixed very well in ores or platinum nuggets. Bit of every one inside. So to have ore with 1,87 % of the rarest metal on earth, I would expect the rest being PtPdIr or other PGMs, not just iron


----------



## orvi (Jun 14, 2022)

Gabo5xman said:


> LETTER OF INTENTION
> Date: JUNE 10, 2022
> DEAR: Seller /Mandate LOI NO: 105NNP
> Address:
> ...


These numbers just do not make any sense to me. 5-10 kg by DHL... then 1000 metric ton a month, in 25kg PP bags... 5% Rh/Ir ore (I want to see ore that have 5% PGMs inside, really, I want to see that kind of stuff in these 25kg PP bags) for 600USD/metric ton... When one gram of Rh is nearly that much.

???????????????


----------



## Gabo5xman (Jun 15, 2022)

What is your price? This is only a draft loi. You is who are selling but you arent do that. If you like sell you should begin to sell your commodity, what are the conditions for delivery? And so on.


----------



## MicheleM (Jun 15, 2022)

Is it a joke?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 15, 2022)

I've combined Maxgodoy's two threads into this one. For anyone asking questions, he hasn't visited since March 15.

Dave


----------



## jphayesjr (Jun 16, 2022)

nickvc said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> First thing you need to do is have a proper assay done to prove you really do have Rh there , take a proper sample for this .
> Zrf readings can be false or misleading by a very way especially on mineral samples.


After a proper assay, you would then be able to choose whether to refine yourself, what method to use, or whether to resell the sands. There are many methods of extraction, only a few culminate in technically pure Rhodium. Probably, you need an arc melter or plasma welder to melt the powder into metal.


----------



## jphayesjr (Jun 17, 2022)

orvi said:


> Mineral sample or grinded ore material is difficult to assay on your own to give you workable and reliable results. Most concerning is high iron content. I think if this is some milled/grinded ore, iron is in form of some iron compound - but judging from the colour, it probably isn´t oxide or oxohydroxide as hematite or limonite (no sign of rusty or balck/reddish colour).
> I can just assume the most abundant other sources - for example pyrite. Altough analysis did not shown any very dangerous metals such cadmium or mercury, I will be still careful. Error margin is still quite high, lowest on Rh is 0,48%... that is a lot. There could be more elements hiding inside and particulary this instrument won´t tell you if something else is in there.
> 
> In this point, i cannot recommend roasting and acid testing - because I am not sure that potentially dangerous elements such as cadmium, arsenic or mercury aren´t present.
> ...


----------



## jphayesjr (Jun 17, 2022)

The instructions and principles in this trace out the definition of a proper assay. 1% per ton is incredibly high from anywhere on the planet. Whether you assay yourself, or hire someone else, you need to know how it's done, to be credible. A textbook of fire assaying - Google Play


----------



## zachy (Jun 17, 2022)

But it's a paid book


----------



## Shark (Jun 17, 2022)

Internet Archive Search: A textbook of fire assaying



Try those.


----------



## jphayesjr (Jun 18, 2022)

Invest justifiably in your business, or use freebies, whatever is best in your judgement. Either way, study authorities, learn safely and scientifically from proven experts. Samsung and assaying ores have fairly well standardized procedures. They cost money, take time and work. It's not for everyone.


----------

